# Gulping Their Food



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

When feeding my two cats, Monty & White Paws, dry food, they don't chew their food, just swallow it down whole. Is this bad for them? I don't recall any of my other cats doing this. I don't know what I can do either since you can't tell them "Chew your food twenty times before swallowing!"


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha, ha, yes....thanks for correctly understanding a long-winded answer!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, what Timskitties said. It's common for cats to gulp their food whole, with little or no mastication. This is usually why those "dental" foods, treats, etc. are useless for dental health.

It's not harmful for the cats' digestion, but some cats eat so fast they immediately vomit it all back up. My Ginza is one of those, so I have to feed him in smaller portions more times over the day.

Of course there are exceptions. My Princess Kayla daintily chews every single piece of kibble and every single mouthful several times. She takes 15 minutes to eat what the others have inhaled in 2 minutes.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

When we first got Monte, he would eat so quick that he would sometimes throw it up as well. My vet suggested putting a golf ball in the food dish so that Monte has to eat around the ball and it worked like a charm!!


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

Hehehehehehe! With my luck, Monty would just eat the golf ball. My sons & I have decided Monty is nothing but a Hobbit whose foot hair has grown to cover his entire body.

"What about second breakfast? Don't you know about elevensies?"


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

MistWolf said:


> "What about second breakfast? Don't you know about elevensies?"


He, he I think this is a mantra for my kitty Bleki.


----------



## elizabeth (Apr 4, 2005)

my jasper is so greedy he wolfs it down, then he is sick!


----------

